# Canada PR Applied in August, yet to hear from CIC



## luvsourabh (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi,
I've sent my application for immigrating to Canada under Federal Skill Worker(FSW) program. My application was received by CIC, SYDNEY, CA on 13-AUG-2104 at 12:49 Hrs
Till date I've not received any confirmation or tracking number or file number from CIC office regarding my application. 
When can I expect any communication from them?

Should I look for another application under express entry?

Please help.

Regards,
Sourabh Jaiswal


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

luvsourabh said:


> Hi,
> I've sent my application for immigrating to Canada under Federal Skill Worker(FSW) program. My application was received by CIC, SYDNEY, CA on 13-AUG-2104 at 12:49 Hrs
> Till date I've not received any confirmation or tracking number or file number from CIC office regarding my application.
> When can I expect any communication from them?
> ...



I think you should call CIC and mail CIC !

By now you should have got PER !

I am September applicant and I have PER already !


----------



## ngo (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello,

My GF is a permanent resident but is currently not in Canada and she will not meet the residency requirement to renew her PR card.

My question, is if she want to came back in Canada what will she have to do(she wont be able to use her PR since it will be expired)?

Thank you


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

@ngo

Its bad to highjack some body else thread. However heres your answer. 

If her PR has expired. Then might as well forget about it. She needs to start the process " Fresh "


If her PR has not yet expired ! Meaning she can enter the CANADA on valid active PR. 

Then she can stay in the country for another 3 years (even though her PR has expired) and then later renew her PR with proof of her stay in canada. However, she wont be able to re-enter he country until she renews the PR.

This is to my knoweledge. You may wana have leagal opnion to it !


----------



## ngo (Oct 9, 2013)

Sheray said:


> @ngo
> 
> Its bad to highjack some body else thread. However heres your answer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sheray.....
Me only concern - does she have to start a new application to re-enter Canada?
Thx


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Look at her PR card expiry date.
if it has expired. then she has to do all fresh. Simple. 

If you have some days left for expiry. Shift to canada asap.
And stay there for 3 years. And request for renew.


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

Sheray said:


> I think you should call CIC and mail CIC !
> 
> By now you should have got PER !
> 
> I am September applicant and I have PER already !


Hi Shreyas, can you please share the contact number or email address for CIC. I have been trying to track my status as well and I have tried a few of the contact forums and not been able to get through. Thanks


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Check at cic site man. They have mentioned there call center number. 
Check their site for email also. 
Cant put details here. !


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't be worrying, i have never received a responsed from the CIC within 6 month of submission (PR and my citizenship application).

Government runs slow, accept this and don't try to fight it. 

Life is hard enough without worrying about what you can't control.


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sheray said:


> Look at her PR card expiry date.
> if it has expired. then she has to do all fresh. Simple.
> 
> If you have some days left for expiry. Shift to canada asap.
> And stay there for 3 years. And request for renew.


That's misleading and untrue. The expiry date on her PR card is completely irrelevant.

If she has lost PR *status* by being absent from Canada for 3 years out of the last 5 then, yes, she'd have to start afresh, *but* if not (i.e. if she can, by returning now, meet the 730 days in 5 yrs requirement) then she can do so irrespective of having a current PR card or not.

She will need to get an emergency travel document from her nearest Canadian consulate beforehand.


----------



## ngo (Oct 9, 2013)

GWH64 said:


> That's misleading and untrue. The expiry date on her PR card is completely irrelevant.
> 
> If she has lost PR *status* by being absent from Canada for 3 years out of the last 5 then, yes, she'd have to start afresh, *but* if not (i.e. if she can, by returning now, meet the 730 days in 5 yrs requirement) then she can do so irrespective of having a current PR card or not.
> 
> She will need to get an emergency travel document from her nearest Canadian consulate beforehand.


Thanks GHW64...this was precise
What exactly is an emergency travel document....is it a kind of temporary visa?
Do you know if the requirement to apply for a new PR will be different (difficult) when she first applied?

Thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

luvsourabh said:


> Hi,
> I've sent my application for immigrating to Canada under Federal Skill Worker(FSW) program. My application was received by CIC, SYDNEY, CA on 13-AUG-2104 at 12:49 Hrs
> Till date I've not received any confirmation or tracking number or file number from CIC office regarding my application.
> When can I expect any communication from them?
> ...


Back to the original thread, I applied for a CEC visa back in mid-August also. The payment for my application was taken back in October and it was only last week that I received an email with an application number and acknowledging that payment had been taken.

I was expecting it to be much quicker (and CEC visa is supposed to be more streamlined anyway) but I think the wait seems to be very normal. You could give them a ring but without an application number it may be tough.

Do you know if payment has been taken for your application?


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Hi Sourabh,*

Hi Sourabh,

did you get any reply from CIC .I lodged in October and waiting -
pls reply- 
Thanks -T77


----------

